

Ask HN: Hacker News effect - maximum page requests per second? - MarkMc

I'm creating a website and I want to stress test it to be confident that it will survive the "Hacker News Effect" when it goes public.<p>What is the maximum number of web page requests per second the server should be able to handle?<p>(Oh and I'm thinking of using JMeter to perform the stress testing and Munin to view real-time graphs of server performance. Are there any better alternatives?)
======
MarkMc
Seems Patrick McKenzie has some useful info on this topic:
[http://www.quora.com/Hacker-News/How-many-requests-per-
secon...](http://www.quora.com/Hacker-News/How-many-requests-per-second-do-
you-get-being-on-Hacker-News)

Short version: You might get around 20 _visitors_ per second

